# RPM on Brand New HSS928



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

So my new machine, not yet re-jetted (will wait for 10-15 hours for that) is at a max rpm of 3480. Is it plenty safe to go closer to 3600 on a brand new engine? Say 3580?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jetting will not change the RPM. The prescribed setting for the HSS928A is 3,650 +0/-150 - That's 3,500 to 3,650 max.


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Perfect! I’ll go 100 higher. Understood on re-jet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

No need to change RPM, it will blow the snow a long way the way it was built, no problem covering the cable and phone lines here, new HSS928 last January. I did put in thee 92 jet @ 14 hrs but haven't had any snow lately to check it out.


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Why would brand new machines ship with rpms not closer to that 3600 sweet spot ?


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> No need to change RPM, it will blow the snow a long way the way it was built, no problem covering the cable and phone lines here, new HSS928 last January. I did put in thee 92 jet @ 14 hrs but haven't had any snow lately to check it out.


Here on the east coast of Newfoundland our snow is 9 times out of 10 of the very heavy and wet type. I’ll happily take 100 engine rpms extra. It rains 50% of the time it snows. When the plow pushes that up it is extremely dense and heavier again. This makes what I’d call cement snow.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

If you set your max rpm while the machine is not under load, will it rev higher than that when it is under load?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd put it up to 3600. almost every Honda I service has the wrong rpm.
don't know why. most are in the 3200-3300 range.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> If you set your max rpm while the machine is not under load, will it rev higher than that when it is under load?


should not.


----------



## Lake Effect (Jun 13, 2017)

tabora said:


> Jetting will not change the RPM. The prescribed setting for the HSS928A is 3,650 +0/-150 - That's 3,500 to 3,650 max.


That reference is max engine speed, *final operating engine speed is 3600 +0/-150 rpm.*

To the OP, rejetting will NOT hurt break-in, you're ritchening the fuel, which make it run cooler. They previously came with a #92 jet and went smaller due to current epa regulations are more strict.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Re-Jetting gives you more power under load, because more gas is going in, more gas, bigger explosion, more power, not increased RPMs as stated.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The maximum torque on that engine is around 3100 RPM's.
Torque is how much "Twisting" force it produces at the crankshaft, that is your actual power.
The Horsepower is how much work the engine can do in a given amount of time.
Granted, a light snow with a fast running engine will drive down the driveway faster and may blow snow further because of the speed it is turning, but it takes Power to turn the parts that drive the wheels to make it go and turn the impeller to throw the snow away, that is where the Torque comes in.
If the engine can do the work faster, the Horsepower rating is higher, if it takes a longer time to do the same work, it is rated at a lower Horsepower.
The engine has to produce the Torque to do the actual work. You have high Torque slow running engines like a diesel that has a lot of power, but since the engine is spinning at a slower speed it produces less Horsepower because it may take longer to do the work just because it is a slower running engine.
Your "Gross Horsepower" is taken at the crankshaft. After you gear it down through a transmission and send it to the wheels, you get the "Net Horsepower" or "Wheel Horsepower", sometimes called "Brake Horsepower", which is rated lower than Gross Horsepower.
A lot of things you see are rated at "Gross" power instead of "Net" because the numbers are higher, a Sales Tactic. That is why now a lot of engines are not rated by Horsepower anymore, a lot of them are now rated by the Torque they produce. Torque is the actual power the engine is producing.


----------

